# How to find out who your wife is cheating with…. How do I get in her phone?



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Log into Facebook

now if you’re too passive todo this….. there’s your problem.😋


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

That was quite a jump he made.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahahaha! WOW!


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Following just to follow. That's all you're going to share OP?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol, I just see a lot of guys on here watching their wives guarding their phones, obviously texting other men, sending them pictures etc…. They don’t ever know how to get the wife’s phone and get into it….. it’s easy, snatch it while she’s on, take a look. 
Gotta be ready to bolt though… she’s gonna go into beast mode. 🤣


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Evinrude58 said:


> Lol, I just see a lot of guys on here watching their wives guarding their phones, obviously texting other men, sending them pictures etc…. They don’t ever know how to get the wife’s phone and get into it….. it’s easy, snatch it while she’s on, take a look.
> Gotta be ready to bolt though… she’s gonna go into beast mode. 🤣


Being athletic definitely helps. LoL!


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> Lol, I just see a lot of guys on here watching their wives guarding their phones, obviously texting other men, sending them pictures etc…. They don’t ever know how to get the wife’s phone and get into it….. it’s easy, snatch it while she’s on, take a look.
> Gotta be ready to bolt though… she’s gonna go into beast mode.


I for real laughed. He can have my phone. Well a tentative future he. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Almost all of these are fake. You don't actually see the phone leave his hand, at least on the one I can see.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

The best way to get into your wife/GF phone is to just observe as she inputs her password. Try and get a couple of numbers or letters per attempt. After a few tries, you will have the whole thing. 

In my experience, most people are using social media to cheat, not traditional texting. You probably won't even have to hack into the phone, just check the social media accounts of their opposite sex "friends" and you will often get enough ammo there.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

Going by the title of this post.

It says, 
*How to find out who your wife is cheating with*

Based on what that says, this means he KNOWS his wife is cheating, just not who the person or persons she's cheating on him with.

Since he knows she's cheating, he just needs to have her served and divorce her. Who she's cheating with is immaterial. It's that she's cheating that is material.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Who would want to cheat with her. She’s loud, ugly and tattooed and wtf is she dressed as, a ****ing scarecrow?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m a lot less subtle about things. I would just grab the thing straight out her hand. If you can’t do that then I guess you can just carry her purse for her. The level of self imposed weakness entrapment in some men is ….. unexplainable


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I can pick up any phone in the house and use it , some times I can have 2 phones in my pocket and walk out and let the pc open , 

Now I know some men go to the toilet with their phone , I have seen some men walk down the road to use their phone , If I can see this why can't the people living with them see it ,


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

That was a made for Tiktok video. 

It could have ended very badly. *"Tiktok user killed in tragic accident at rail station."*


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Pretty sure that was staged. But entertaining!


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

If the OP already knows his wife is cheating and riding the carousel with another guy or guys, then end of story.
Hire a PI to obtain evidence against her or as others have suggested, check out her online activities.
Who would want live with someone that is not what they seem to be at face value, not truly your friend, and is just using you while secretly seeking their jollies elsewhere, probably giving up more of themselves to others than to you and unwittingly having strangers brought into your relationship.
This is the deal one is getting when married to a cheater.
Sorry, in such cases divorce becomes the only viable option.


----------

